

Noteleaf (YC W11): Quick Info on Meeting Participants, Delivered by SMS - jakek
http://www.nytimes.com/external/gigaom/2011/03/17/17gigaom-noteleaf-quick-info-on-meeting-participants-deliv-99221.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
kineticac
Great work with Noteleaf! It saved me the other day when I had totally
forgotten about a meeting I had. Keep up the good work!

~~~
iamwil
Awesome! Defn let me know if you ever have any problems. wil@noteleaf.com

